# CCO in Georgia???



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

My best friend moved to Georgia a little bit ago and I'm wondering if they have one there.  If anyone knows, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 3, 2007)

North Georgia Premium Outlets: Dawsonville, GA
Discover Mills: Lawrenceville, GA
Georgia Islands Factory Shoppes: Darien, GA


----------



## fattycat (Dec 14, 2007)

Can you tell me which one is the nearest to this add "Douglasville, GA 30135"
I'm in VN . but I can ask my cousin to do the shopping for me 
If anyone knows, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, Douglasville is just west of Atlanta.  The 2 closest would either be Discover Mills (up I-85) or N. Ga Premium Outlets. (up GA 400).

They are pretty much equal, but a little bit of a haul from Douglasville.


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 20, 2007)

here's the site with the addresses:

http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/stores_by_name.cgi?StoreName=Cosmetics%20Company%2  0/%20Estee%20Lauder


----------



## fattycat (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_here's the site with the addresses:

http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/stores_by_name.cgi?StoreName=Cosmetics%20Company%2  0/%20Estee%20Lauder_

 
Thanks a lot


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_North Georgia Premium Outlets: Dawsonville, GA
Discover Mills: Lawrenceville, GA
Georgia Islands Factory Shoppes: Darien, GA_

 

I know this particular thread is old, but FYI for GA ladies, The CCO in Darien doesn't exist anymore. The next closest one is in SC, in Beaufort/Hilton Head @ the Tanger Outlet.


----------



## fattycat (Jul 13, 2008)

Help me with their fone number , pls !!! 

North Georgia Premium Outlets: Dawsonville, GA
Discover Mills: Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 13, 2008)

The number for the one in Dawsonville is (706) 216-5465. This is the one that is stocked the best.

The one in Discover Mills is actually inside Off 5th and the number is 




(678) 847-5982


----------



## fattycat (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_The number for the one in Dawsonville is (706) 216-5465. This is the one that is stocked the best.

The one in Discover Mills is actually inside Off 5th and the number is 



(678) 847-5982_

 

Thanks so much


----------

